# Just figured out why Lyft has all the "section 8" clientele.



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.

Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?

I would estimate that locally, 75% of Lyft rides are in the hood. And now I suspect they are paid for by taxpayers. I don't think I've had many if any Uber rides in the hood.

Not only do they get free food, but also personal taxi service. I suppose gov't will eventually directly subsidize ride share. Easier than mass transit.

You've got the hard working people of america burning up their cars so they can pay their mortgage. Meanwhile section 8 peeps get to use their cars, dont have to pay mortgage, and its all paid for by the govt. This might give you warm fuzzies depending on your political persuasion.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Me do little hood? not at night
You are like 99.9% wrong.
My 2nd pax from the hood in the last 96 hours , under 21, got a 1 year old, from Alabama ... 
moved from Alabama for work , lives in one of those monthly motels/ suites... she got some promotion from Lyft, % off from the rides.
I got a small tip from her, one of the few tips of the day ..lots of Lyft new hood pax get promotions.
Most hoodies have no money, bad credit, and rent pretty much wipes them out( not talking section 8)... plasma centers all popping up in the hood now.., lots of them pay bills going through plasma centers.
Section 8... most apts don’t take section 8, they make up strict tough guidelines which the hoodies can’t make.

Section 8 is a huge player in the housing market ... it is easy money for the landlord. Landlord paid less than 100k for the home and now he is getting over 1200-1800/ month. Landlord making 20% on his money every year , plus his property value keeps going up .


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I think your wrong. When a cashier rings up the items they don’t have a choice to add non food items to the food stamp total.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Got this little gem from Lyft. 
They didn't hear shit from me on wanting to help the homeless.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It has long been known that Lyft is the choice of poverty pax and criminals. Why? No bank account needed. If someone buys (or steals) Lyft cards and gives phony names you are driving a ghost.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft went ghetto long time ago. Strange part is how all these dregs manage to get to keep a stellar 5 star passenger rating somehow. Lyft became a bullshit outfit and I rarely open the Lyft driver app, been my policy for quite some time now.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ratings are purged... 
It takes a driver about 5 seconds to know if the pax is a 5 or not a 5.
No reason to give out a sub 5 on a non tipper , but pax attitude and ratings directly connected.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


You believe a cashier would commit fraud against the federal government to help a friend.... okay.

Let me introduce you to your new prison hubby


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Cashiers at real stores aren't even able to apply SNAP benefits towards a Lyft gift card. BUT, there are shady bodegas in the cities that will "buy" your SNAP balance for a lesser amount of cash. :::This is why we still need free breakfast and lunch at schools - parents wasting their food stamp money:::

People in the hood use Lyft because it's a little cheaper than Uber - no wait time fee, no long distance pick up fee, slightly lower rates (at least in my market).


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Where I use to live back in the day I use to see people in certain stores sell food stamps. I knew about Uber but I didn’t know lyft had gift cards, Goes to show how long I been out of the ride share game.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Both companies have maxed out their potential for "normal" markets. So now they are getting creative, trying to drum up business in order to keep the growth rates from slipping.

Medical transport
Scooter, bikes
Transporting homeless to job interviews
Old folks associations
Kids transport (coming soon!)
Bus alternatives


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seamus said:


> It has long been known that Lyft is the choice of poverty pax and criminals. Why? No bank account needed. If someone buys (or steals) Lyft cards and gives phony names you are driving a ghost.


Number 1 reason among many to avoid driving for lyft.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Lyft
Your business model generate Poverty, homelessness.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


Not true, EBT has built in security that prevents unauthorized products to be purchased. What most likely occurs is that someone sells their EBT for half price to get Lyft prepaid cards.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, EBT has built in security that prevents unauthorized products to be purchased. What most likely occurs is that someone sells their EBT for half price to get Lyft prepaid cards.


Okay let me end this train of thought of a cashier can't do this or that. EBT cards have "protection" etc.

All of that can be circumvented by any cashier. A cashier can punch in a pack of batteries as a produce item without a manager override for example.

All forms of accounting including grocery store tender has checks and balances to minimize risk and hopefully catch thieves. However their is always a way, hell in actuality there are tons of ways.

The more familiar you are with a system the more you understand it's weaknesses. Once that happens a breakdown of system integrity is simple.

And yes you bet I have many years of experience and expertise. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay let me end this train of thought of a cashier can't do this or that. EBT cards have "protection" etc.
> 
> All of that can be circumvented by any cashier. A cashier can punch in a pack of batteries as a produce item without a manager override for example.
> 
> ...


Major retail establishments sell gift cards and have to collect cash to activate the cards, it's impossible to enter an EBT card as a cash transaction. Now you neighborhood mom and pop store can run up a bogus bill for goods that are legitimate and replace it with cash to activate a gift card. 
There are tons of ways to circumvent the system, again the EBT card holder allows the store to run up a 100 bill for invisible merchandise and gives a prepaid card for 50.00, this has been going on for years with junkies selling their food stamps for half price.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly...

Taxis had (and still have) a strong demand from low income folks.

Most taxi customers in most cities are the very poor and the very rich.

No reason to see why lyft/uber will be any different at the end of the day.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Major retail establishments sell gift cards and have to collect cash to activate the cards, it's impossible to enter an EBT card as a cash transaction. Now you neighborhood mom and pop store can run up a bogus bill for goods that are legitimate and replace it with cash to activate a gift card.
> There are tons of ways to circumvent the system, again the EBT card holder allows the store to run up a 100 bill for invisible merchandise and gives a prepaid card for 50.00, this has been going on for years with junkies selling their food stamps for half price.


I use to be lead bookkeeper and a manager, one of my jobs was finding these type of discrepancies.

In this my word is law, I know my business through and through.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft is going to win the war then. Good for them.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Both companies have maxed out their potential for "normal" markets. So now they are getting creative, trying to drum up business in order to keep the growth rates from slipping.
> 
> Medical transport
> Scooter, bikes
> ...


you can only grow so much before leveling out .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is true IMHO.

Our market in the city has been flat for a couple of years overall, so growth can only come from continuing to cannibalizing taxi rides (they already have 40% of that market) as Uber grew 100% YOY from 2017-2018.

So what's left ? UE is dying here. If Lyft shows up it only gets worse, for Uber, not the drivers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Major retail establishments sell gift cards and have to collect cash to activate the cards, it's impossible to enter an EBT card as a cash transaction. Now you neighborhood mom and pop store can run up a bogus bill for goods that are legitimate and replace it with cash to activate a gift card.
> There are tons of ways to circumvent the system, again the EBT card holder allows the store to run up a 100 bill for invisible merchandise and gives a prepaid card for 50.00, this has been going on for years with junkies selling their food stamps for half price.


...and that why poor kids still need to be fed breakfast and lunch at school.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Iann said:


> Got this little gem from Lyft.
> They didn't hear shit from me on wanting to help the homeless.
> View attachment 334154


Nope


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


There is also the fact that those in the ghetto will likely not have a major credit card which is required by Uber but not by Lyft.



Iann said:


> Got this little gem from Lyft.
> They didn't hear shit from me on wanting to help the homeless.
> View attachment 334154


Does anyone else see the ironicy in this? Lyft is perpetuating homelessness via its exploitation of drivers. I am just staring at this and keep reading it wondering who these millennial Lyft employees are and how they obviously don't know, or care, that many people are or near homelessness driving for Lyft.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Here there is the perception that Lyft is cheaper. There is some truth to that. This is why here (Daytona) most of the locals seem to use Lyft -- even in the nice areas.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Here there is the perception that Lyft is cheaper. There is some truth to that. This is why here (Daytona) most of the locals seem to use Lyft -- even in the nice areas.


Lyft doesn't pay long pick up fees in any market I am familiar with. That is the entire reason it is cheaper here and I ignore long pick ups on Lyft.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeed I have asked the "higher class" pax what they prefer and most say they check Lyft first and then Uber. Lyft definitely has the preception of being cheaper (although I think rates are essentially identical at present). Lyft pax also tip better, maybe because the pax felt they got a bargain.



Matt Uterak said:


> Lyft doesn't pay long pick up fees in any market I am familiar with. That is the entire reason it is cheaper here and I ignore long pick ups on Lyft.


Good point!


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

Iann said:


> Got this little gem from Lyft.
> They didn't hear shit from me on wanting to help the homeless.
> View attachment 334154


Ordering a case of Febreze...


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


One of the biggest reasons I drive for Lyft as little as possible.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay let me end this train of thought of a cashier can't do this or that. EBT cards have "protection" etc.
> 
> All of that can be circumvented by any cashier. A cashier can punch in a pack of batteries as a produce item without a manager override for example.
> 
> ...


In Arizona, rides are paid for by Access, the state's medicaid program. I'm sure that industrious welfare rats have figured out how to get free Lyft rides with their EBT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Government will end up FINANCING UBER & LYFT.

JUST LIKE PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION.

AGENDA 21.


OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Government will end up FINANCING UBER & LYFT.
> 
> JUST LIKE PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION.
> 
> AGENDA 21.


Government already finance Uber and lyft with their .58 cent/mile tax write off.

.58•200k= $116k,

How many people is driving $116k car into the ground.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Government already finance Uber and lyft with their .58 cent/mile tax write off.
> 
> .58•200k= $116k,
> 
> How many people is driving $116k car into the ground.


How many driving 200k?
And got news for you. Government financing the super rich with BIG tax write offs. As the world turns.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah the government already subsidizes Lyft rides for people via Medicaid, and you are obviously not getting tipped on those rides.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Iann said:


> Got this little gem from Lyft.
> They didn't hear shit from me on wanting to help the homeless.
> View attachment 334154


Lyft shouldn't allow homeless for rides. It is not for discrimination. That is for public health safety. Homeless could spread skin itching disease. Such as Norwegian scabies disease which is the worst itching disease ever.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Doesn't Uber have gift cards too? In Montgomery County there was a whole news article about 12 year old or slightly older kids who would buy Uber gift cards to runaway at night. 

In my area Lyft also has that reputation for the "more ratchet riders" thing, but Uber also has the ratchetness too. Lyft is pretty popular right in DC though so you'll get Lyft rides there from the richest of the rich to the ones just getting by also.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You believe a cashier would commit fraud against the federal government to help a friend.... okay.
> 
> Let me introduce you to your new prison hubby
> 
> View attachment 334176


Who's that guy?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> Who's that guy?


Terry Crews


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but while I can understand your concern, people are not permitted to use food assistance cards for gift cards, Lyft or otherwise. Now, the medical insurance companies DO use Lyft to transport patients to and from their doctors appointments and I'm sure some of those health insurance plans are taxpayer supported. But that's not the same thing as using a food stamp card to buy a Lyft gift card. Every purchase on a food assistance card is computerized and easily viewed for misuse. Now, that doesn't mean the age old fraud of trading some or all of your card for real cash isn't still going on. It is. Mostly, it's a fraud operation among convenient store owners to pay half price for the card and then they use the cards to shop for stuff for their stores. That was a big million dollar fraud operation in my city awhile ago. Cashiers at stores are not a factor when ringing up groceries, either. If a person tries to purchase alcohol or cigarettes or non-food items on the food assistance card, it will total as "amount you owe" and not be charged to the card.



peteyvavs said:


> Major retail establishments sell gift cards and have to collect cash to activate the cards, it's impossible to enter an EBT card as a cash transaction. Now you neighborhood mom and pop store can run up a bogus bill for goods that are legitimate and replace it with cash to activate a gift card.
> There are tons of ways to circumvent the system, again the EBT card holder allows the store to run up a 100 bill for invisible merchandise and gives a prepaid card for 50.00, this has been going on for years with junkies selling their food stamps for half price.


Here's the flaw in your logic: Running up hundreds of dollars a day in "invisible sales" is self-defeating. The owner has to pay taxes on those "invisible sales." What is happening is convenient store owners are paying 25 cents to 50 cents on the dollar for a food assistance card and then using that card to purchase goods for their stores. Would some do some "phantom sales" under the table? Yes. But leaving a cash register paper sales trail for a food assistance purchase is an IRS and State Department of Taxation flag and they know it. All purchases made with a food assistance card is recorded via computer by the state/fed.



Matt Uterak said:


> Nope


Lyft needs to worry more about it's loss of business in my area and less about my politics.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts (Jul 26, 2019)

well this market 90% tip on lyft maybe 40% on uber but i xl only & its 1 Lyft to every 5 uber requests i assume banned & learned their lesson but i dont care they mostly $15+ tips too

both apps 90% human trafficking long as I can screen, ignore, cancel fine by be some superscab super stupid or super desperate future failure will pick up the scraps till replaced



peteyvavs said:


> Major retail establishments sell gift cards and have to collect cash to activate the cards, it's impossible to enter an EBT card as a cash transaction. Now you neighborhood mom and pop store can run up a bogus bill for goods that are legitimate and replace it with cash to activate a gift card.
> There are tons of ways to circumvent the system, again the EBT card holder allows the store to run up a 100 bill for invisible merchandise and gives a prepaid card for 50.00, this has been going on for years with junkies selling their food stamps for half price.


the only thing better than free cash is free food & half off food is amazing crack heads selling foodstamps been a thing since i was a lad & anyone that wants to sell food 50% off im buying lol

go to walmart on the 1stor 15th youll find someone willing to sell ya 1/2 off food coupons if you have street knowledge you can spot em lol

but these days gotta use card or go shopping with em no biggy half priced food worth every penny


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You believe a cashier would commit fraud against the federal government to help a friend.... okay.
> 
> Let me introduce you to your new prison hubby
> 
> View attachment 334176


That guy is famous
His name is Cumswallo....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The 


nomoblankcontracts said:


> well this market 90% tip on lyft maybe 40% on uber but i xl only & its 1 Lyft to every 5 uber requests i assume banned & learned their lesson but i dont care they mostly $15+ tips too
> 
> both apps 90% human trafficking long as I can screen, ignore, cancel fine by be some superscab super stupid or super desperate future failure will pick up the scraps till replaced
> 
> ...


The problem is that as a taxpayer you're paying for your food and food for junkies.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts (Jul 26, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The
> 
> The problem is that as a taxpayer you're paying for your food and food for junkies.


i work for uber i pay no taxes & anyone with a brain knows how to limit theres as there are plenty of legal ways to do so

everything's a write off baby 70 hours online with maybe 20 hours of rides thats 50 hours of losses a week baby & a clean paper trail to afford my fancy lifestyle & if they audit oh boy pretty please you want me to pay taxes on these wagea that show a $3 an hour return haha would love that audit to be public record

amerikkka gets zero from me & anytime they do go in my pockets itll cost em 10 times what they extorted

only taxes i pay are the include ones like every gallon of gas yet the toll roads cost $25 an hour LMAO whose stealing the gas tax

anyhoo im good with uncle sam been there done that mastered it & moved on..

the working poor & middle class pay taxes in the smart bracket where everythings a loss lol just like uber


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

OldBay said:


> A few weeks ago, I told a mom that she could buy prepaid Lyft cards at the grocery store, so that her son could get to football practice.
> 
> Yesterday a light went off and I realized that poor folks are using food stamps at grocery stores to buy Lyft cards. I suspect you're not allowed to pay for them with food stamps, but I'm sure the checkers going to help out their peeps. I mean, what is a $50 Lyft card on a $250 grocery order paid for with assistance?
> 
> ...


It's funny ? when a Rich Uber driver speaks of "poor folk and food stamps"
as if they don't have first hand daily experience and participation.


----------

